# Need help with an E-code



## grothrock (Apr 25, 2011)

The HPI document states:right hand pain.   Onset: 1 Day(s) ago.  Severity level is 6.  It occurs constantly and is worsening.  Location: right hand. Hand Dominance: right.  Punched wall last PM in anger with RT hand.

Assessment=Hand pain, right (729.5)

Punched wall Last PM in Anger

Advised Ice and elevate

XARY referral may awit 2-3 days if not improving need XRAY

Mom not interested in films today

RTC not improved 1 week (XRAY should be completed after 3 days not improved)

I am thinking E917.4(striking other stationary object w/o fall)? Any other ideas?


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 25, 2011)

grothrock said:


> The HPI document states:right hand pain.   Onset: 1 Day(s) ago.  Severity level is 6.  It occurs constantly and is worsening.  Location: right hand. Hand Dominance: right.  Punched wall last PM in anger with RT hand.
> 
> Assessment=Hand pain, right (729.5)
> 
> ...



That one falls under a category of "Accidental" - he didn't accidentally hit the wall, so I'd go with either E029.2 (rough housing or horseplay) or E029.9 (other activity). There's really not a code for punching walls, although I think it happens often enough to justify one. Silly, silly boys...


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oooh...*

Or you could go with E958.8 (Self-inflicted injury by other and unspecified means, Other Specified means). I actually think that one's better than the other 2 I mentioned.


----------



## grothrock (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, I looked at that one also and the link with the suicide threw me off.


----------

